# "table du système de fichiers incorrecte" (!?!)



## fredthomas (6 Mars 2001)

Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire que signifie ce message "table du systeme de fichiers incorrecte" ? Ca apparait a chaque fois que je demarre et ca m'oblige a demarrer en zappant la PRAM, a chaque fois... Un peu penible ! J'ai un iBook graphite 366 sous Mac OS 9.1
Merci d'avance.


----------



## JackSim (7 Mars 2001)

Cette mésaventure survient malheureusement à de nombreux utilisateurs, sans que l'on sache vraiment pourquoi. Cela semble lié à la présence de certaines extensions, mais aussi aux périphériques USB connectés.

Essaie donc de faire un peu le ménage dans tes extensions/tableaux de bord et d'essayer de démarrer avec/sans périphériques.

Essaie aussi de désactiver l'extension "SerialShimLib", qui est connue pour provoquer des comportements étranges, mais pas systématiquement.

Dans le pire des cas, effectue une Clean Install de ton système (ce n'est pas vraiment un remède, le problème peut disparaître mais revenir quelque temps plus tard).


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## bacman (7 Mars 2001)

j'ai eu la même histoire sur un tibook flambant neuf
enlever SerialShimLib du dossier extensions a réglé le pb
si tu veux garder cette extension utile pour les transferts infrarouge ( palm ou autres )
zappe la pram avec techtool pro et mets à jour ton gestionnaire de disque
ah tchao


----------



## Benjo (8 Mars 2001)

Bonjour,

j'ai déjà eu plusieurs fois ce message au démarrage quand un graveur de CD est branché.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour retrouver l'usage du graveur : j'ai déjà réinstallé le système plusieurs fois et ça plante.
Je commence à regretter l'achat de l'iMac.

Benjo


----------



## JackSim (8 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Benjo:
*j'ai déjà eu plusieurs fois ce message au démarrage quand un graveur de CD est branché.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et si tu connectes ton graveur à ton Mac _après_ le démarrage, il n'est pas reconnu ?


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Benjo (8 Mars 2001)

Dernièrement c'est avec un graveur LaCie, je le connecte iMac allumé, Toast 4.12 ne le voit pas. Je fais scruter plusieurs fois et là bombe -&gt; redémarrage.
Au redémarrage : table fichiers ....
Je déconnecte le graveur, je relance l'iMac et tout va bien mais pas donc pas moyen de faire la sauvegarde voulue.

J'avais avant un graveur Formac que j'ai envoyé en réparation mais finalement je ne suis pas sûr que le graveur était en faute.


----------



## Télémac (9 Mars 2001)

Bonjour en réponse à  cette question j'avais les mêmes pblms sur un g4 avec un disque dur externe formac et le IMac se comportait comme explicité ci-dessus avec un graveur usb yamaha.

En réalité mes pblms ce sont présentés après l'installation des extensions firewires radialogic livrés sur le cdrom joint aux périphériques.

J'ai viré toutes les extensions radialogic USB et firewire dont je n'avais pas besoin pour piloter mes périphériques externes. 

Depuis je n'ai plus de pblm sur aucune des 2 machines.

J'ai cité de mémoire cette solution le pblm s'étant présenté il y a 3 mois.

Si vous n'identifier pas les extensions fautives, je plonge dans mes notes et vous communique celles qu'il faudra jetter

à+


----------



## Toz (9 Mars 2001)

Eh bien moi aussi je vais y aller de ma petite contribution.
Je suis en 9.1.
J'ai eu ce problème " erreur  table de fichier..."
Sur Macfixit il y a des solutions.
En ce qui me concerne, celà vient de deux endroits différents:
1)  De mon graveur USB iomega. Connecté au démarrage, j'ai cette erreur. Déconnecté je ne l'ai plus. Bien sur quand je le reconnecte après le démarrage, il est reconnu. Cette manip n'est pas trop pénalisante, vu que je ne grave pas tous les jours.
2) CE sont les extensions de dropstuff qui foutent aussi le bordel. Si tu les a, vire les: StuffIt Engine, StuffIt Engine PowerPlug.
Quand tu voudras dropstuffer des dossiers, tu les reglisse dans le dossier extensions, et sans redémarrer dropstuff les retrouve.
Voilà
Et ne balancez pas vos mac pour si peu. C'est pire de l'autre côté


----------



## f1gtx82 (9 Mars 2001)

Pour ma part j'ai essaye la solution de deconnecter ou de deplacer des peripheriques USB et des fois cela fonctionnait  , puis se plantait a nouveau .
La solution que j'ai trouvé s'est la mise a jour du FIRMWARE trouvee sur le site APPLE . Depuis , plus jamais le message au demarage ...... pourvu que cela dure


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2001)

Thème traité là http://techmac.macfr.com/docteur_mac/systeme/table_incorrecte.shtml 

Ka http://kcassam.free.fr/tree/structure.html


----------



## LOLOS (10 Mars 2001)

Le même problême c'est posé sur l'iMac 233 9.1 d'un pôte,avec une petite surprise supplémentaire : le non reconnaissance de la touche maj au démarrage.
Aprés un zappage de PRAM j'ai fouillé dans les extensions.Ce fut l'extension "Microsoft OLE Automation" version 2.3.Elle est créée a chaque lancement de Excel (98)  et activée a chaque démarrage.J'ai eu beau en mettre une nouvelle version (en la suprimant et en lançant Excel ou en l'important de mon Mac) : nada.
Une sauvegarde et un formatage,avec réinstallation complête de 9.0 puis MàJ 9.1
NB : sur ce mac on mis à l'origine 9.0 puie MàJ 9.0.4 puis MàJ 9.1

[Ce message a été modifié par LOLOS (edited 10 Mars 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2001)

Apparament, Seul LOLOS a découvert la VRAI raison du problème qui existe UNIQUEMENT sur MacOS 9.x vFR....
Etant développeur, j'ai "tracé" l'erreur avec mac bugs et voici mes conclusions:
la Table de Fichiers n'est autre que la table de conversion des noms de fichiers que je qualifierai "NOMS SYSTEME" et les "NOMS HUMAINS"  (C'est d'ailleur pour ca qu'on peu renommer n'importe quoi dans le mac sans que ca plante tout comme Windoz) Comme chacun a remarqué, cette erreur surviens au tout début du chargement des Extensions.... macBugs a decele une INCOMPATIBILITE avec l'extension ACCES INTERNET... Les extensions étant lancées en premiers en ordre alphabethique par le systeme, c'est pour cela que ca plante au début... Cette extension permet de rajouter a la table de fichiers, des liens entre les differents fichiers et les Applications internet qui s'y rapportent... Essayez de virer cette extension qui ne sert qu'aux applications Lancement du navigateur et Mail dont l'alias figure sur le bureau lors de l'installation du systeme...
En fait... c'est surtout les Extensions à la sauce micosoft (une fois n'ai pas coutume) qui plantent "Acces Internet".
mais en règle générale, depuis plus de dix ans, j'utilise macOS en version INTERNATIONAL ENGLISH pour plus de stabilité et possibilité de mise a jour bien plus en avance....

Voilà...


----------



## bacman (11 Mars 2001)

&gt;seul lolos a trouvé la vraie raison.....
bon, moi, j'avais enlevé serialshimlib et tout était rentré dans l'ordre jusqu'à hier où le message est revenu;
j'ai formaté mon disque en bas niveau, réinstallé systeme , applis et fichiers et après quatre boots, rebelotte, table de fichiers.....; j'ai enlevé toutes les extensions microsoft, l'extension acces internet est introuvable dans ma config...
j'abdique
ah si le pb est revenu lorsque j'ai démarré avec ma clé usb archicad et depuis ça plante même sans le dungle....
au secours!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2001)

merci à vous
j'avais ce problème avec imate convertisseur USB ADB pour utilisation d'une clé adb d'un programme de dessin.
j'ai effectivement désactivé l'extension Stuffit engine, et tout est OK. il fallait quand même le savoir ! parce que la dernière mouture de Imate n'y faisait rien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mars 2001)

retour sur ma dernière note, j'aurais du lire depuis Ka et Lolos, avec salut à bacman qui utilise le même programme de dessin que moi.
Je vais revoir ma copie pour améliorer mais pour moi çà roule comme cà.


----------



## bacman (11 Mars 2001)

Merci astragale
Je pense que cette fois, jai trouvé les extensions fautives
Il sagit de 
SerialShimLib
MacromediaRuntimeLib
MS Font Embed Library
Stuffit Engine
Stuffit Engine PowerPug

Pour linstant ça a lair de fonctionner
Je ne comprends toujours pas le rapport avec la corruption de la pram
ni pourquoi les mêmes extensions ne créent aucun PB sur mon G4 tour
avec en plus  lextension acces internet activée
bizarement non installée par le même systeme 9.1 sur mon tibook

Bon je vais consulter un marabout,
égorger un poulet et lenterrer à la prochaine pleine lune
En recitant des incantations vaudous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LOLOS:
*Le même problême c'est posé sur l'iMac 233 9.1 d'un pôte,avec une petite surprise supplémentaire : le non reconnaissance de la touche maj au démarrage.
Aprés un zappage de PRAM j'ai fouillé dans les extensions.Ce fut l'extension "Microsoft OLE Automation" version 2.3.Elle est créée a chaque lancement de Excel (98)  et activée a chaque démarrage.J'ai eu beau en mettre une nouvelle version (en la suprimant et en lançant Excel ou en l'important de mon Mac) : nada.
Une sauvegarde et un formatage,avec réinstallation complête de 9.0 puis MàJ 9.1
NB : sur ce mac on mis à l'origine 9.0 puie MàJ 9.0.4 puis MàJ 9.1

[Ce message a été modifié par LOLOS (edited 10 Mars 2001).]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Là, tu as employé les grands moyens! Evidemment le probème à du être réglé après ;-)

Personnellement, cette erreur est très copine avec moi, de plusieurs fois par mois à une fois par mois, maintenant je tourne à une fois tous les 36 du mois...
Bref, du coup j'ai trouvé la parade pour s'en débarraser longtemps (je l'ai donné à plusieurs personnes qui s'en sont aussi débarassé de cette manière) :

- zapper 5 fois la PRAM
- Démarrer sur le CD de MacOS 9
- Mettre à Jour le pilote du disque dur
- Redémarrer

Il me semble que c'est la manip' qu'Apple donne das ce cas, mais comme je l'ai récupéré sur un site il y a maintenant quelques temps, je ne m'en souviens plus trop...

J'espère que ca aidera certains d'entre vous, et à éviter de reformater un disque dur...



[Ce message a été modifié par Jude (edited 11 Mars 2001).]


----------



## Grouik (12 Mars 2001)

J'ai également eu ce probleme...et à force de fouiner un peu partout, il suffit d'enlever l'extension "serialshimlib"
C tout !
Pas besoin de vous embeter avec la PRam et les reinstallation....
Au pire, mettez des familles dans vos extensions... 





------------------
Grouik le Cochon
Rédacteur MForce
Http://www.mforce.fr.st


----------



## Télémac (13 Mars 2001)

Pour ce qui concerne ce message derreur au démarrage de « table incorrecte veiller ), je pense quil faille plus spécifiquement en chercher la cause du coté  des Usb.

En effet, voici les tests que jai réalisé :

Reformaté le HD

Tout nouveau système 9.1

A par le système aucune application, ni compacteur comme stuffit  installés.

Fait le test de redémarrage avec branché sur le port USB (lun après lautre) différents périphériques usb

A chaud pas de pbm si lon branche sur le port usb, par contre, si lon branche un des périphériques non auto-alimentés électriquement sur le port usb du clavier, un message signale que le port nest pas adapté à lalimentation de ce type de périphérique.

 Test avec un périphérique lecteur ZIP équipé dune alimentation électrique  individuelle et dun interrupteur marche arrêt.

-	au démarrage : 
 l interrupteur sur arrêt : aucun pblm
interrupteur sur marche : le système réclame linstallation du pilote du lecteur ZIP
notre message ( table incorrecte )  nest pas affiché

Un périphérique caméra web  sans interrupteur marche arrêt et non auto-alimenté:
	A chaud comme au démarrage le système réclame le pilote mais notre message ( table incorrecte )  nest pas affiché

Un lecteur de disquette sans interrupteur marche arrêt et sans alimentation
	Au démarrage : notre message ( table  incorrecte...) est affiché ( ce type de lecteur ne réclame pas linstallation  de pilote spécifique il utilise les extensions du système apple)

A chaud pas de pblm

Un lecteur carte smart média 
Au démarrage notre message ( table  incorrecte) nest pas affiché par contre le système réclame le pilote du lecteur.

De plus je précise que des erreurs sont signalées sur les évènements usb ; Vous pouvez le voir dans menu pomme/ information apple/onglet périphérique/événement USB cocher afficher rapport.

Voilà mon témoignage

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2001)

Etant donné que je viens tout juste de me récupérer encore une fois cette erreur, j'ai effectué une recherche un petit peu plus poussé que d'habitude...

1) Retirer l'extension SerialShimLib --&gt; ca marche, le problème c'est que dans mon cas actuellement, il n'y est déjà plus...

2) Pas d'USB, pas de problème. Je débranche mon epson et mon graveur, et ca redémarre normalement

3) Oh surprise, au fur et à mesure ou je rajoutais des extensions pour voir qui était en faute, je me suis rendu compte que c'était la faute des produits microsofts... J'ai pas encore réussi à déterminer lequel, comme les appli crosoft réinstalle tout d'un coup, je n'ai pas pu (encore) tester les extensions crosoft une par une... (dans explorer maintenant j'ai que des caractères "?" à la place des accents. En fait le "?" remplace plus que l'accent, ce qui complique singulièrement la lecture des pages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

J'ai pas de solutions à fournir, mais si mes observations on pu aider quelqu'un...

D'autre par, comme je travaille la plupart du temps sous os x maitenant, cette erreur n'a pas l'air de déranger le moindre du monde l'environement classic, aussi bien au démarrage qu'à l'utilisation.


----------



## Gwenhiver (15 Mars 2001)

Vous pouvez éventuellement aussi aller voir là : http://www.multimania.com/basecomac/aBaseCO2/Systeme/Tabledadresse/tabledradesse.html 

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_

[Ce message a été modifié par Gwenhiver (edited 14 Mars 2001).]


----------



## JackSim (15 Mars 2001)

SerialShimLib, les librairies Microsoft, les extensions USB etc. ne sont pas directement responsables des problèmes, elles sont juste le révélateur d'un bug qui ne touche que Mac OS en français.

Qui trouvera la solution miracle (si ce n'est Apple avec une mise à jour prochaine du système) ?


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Télémac (16 Mars 2001)

Tests complémentaires réalisés  et conclusions dune solution (provisoire) qui depuis 4 semaines tient la route.

Je ne suis pas convaincu que la génération de ce message derreur soit du seul fait des extensions énumérées de ci de là sur ce forum.

En effet, (au risque de faire une redite) 

Jai installé OS 9.0.4 MAJ en 9.1 SANS AUTRE APPLICATION NI COMPACTEUR (bref une belle clean install)

sur un G3 équipé dune carte USB et dune carte firewire
Un imac DVD
Un G4
Un ibook

Les périphériques USB testés

Lecteur de disquette sans interrupteur marche/arrêt mais auto-alimenté
Caméra WEB sans interrupteur marche/arrêt et non auto-alimenté
Lecteur de carte smart média sans interrupteur marche/arrêt et non auto-alimenté
Lecteur ZIP avec  interrupteur marche/arrêt et auto-alimenté
Lecteur graveur CD avec interrupteur marche/arrêt et auto-alimenté

2 hubs auto-alimentés.

Jai eu un comportement problématique avec le G3 mais jamais notre fichu message

Le imac DVD refuse de graver si le graveur est sur le HUB. Il faut impérativement que le graveur soit sur le port 2 du imac mais pour le moment pas encore eu ce fichu message et il se comportait bizarrement avec le lecteur de disquette.

Le ibook ma pour le moment pas embêté.

Le G4 lui ma systématiquement, sous certaines conditions dutilisation énumérées ci-dessous, gratifié de notre  message que je suis en mesure de provoquer systématiquement.

Pour mémoire  

Sur les périphériques usb non auto-alimenté, et branchés au démarrage :2 me réclament le pilote les concernant et 1 provoque laffichage de notre message derreur : cest le périphérique  auto-alimenté mais sans interrupteur marche arrèt.

Si je démarre le G4 sans périphérique branché, je nai pas notre message. En branchant à chaud les 2 premiers périphériques non auto-alimentés  le système réclame leur pilote. Pour  le périphérique auto alimenté, générant laffichage de notre message derreur, celui-ci est  monté sur le bureau sans pblm.

Si pour le périphérique auto-alimenté, je le laisse branché au démarrage mais retire de la prise dalimentation le transformateur, je nai pas notre message derreur.

Pour les périphériques équipés de leur bouton marche arrêt et auto-alimenté. 

Au démarrage si ces périphériques sont branchés et que le bouton est sur marche, notre message est affiché.

Si par contre au démarrage nos périphériques sont en position arrêt pas de pblm.

Quest-je pris comme dispositions ?

Je me suis aperçu que bon nombre de pilotes sont génériques et installent bien  des extensions (comme par ailleurs apple) permettant de brancher dautres périphériques USB :  les imprimantes, les lecteurs magnéto optiques, DD externe USB, graveur  (ceci est également vrai pour les firewires).

Jai mis à la poubelle toutes les extensions USB et firewire tant apple quexterne à apple dont je nai pas le périphérique correspondant.

Jai  installé le pack office, les différents compacteurs, et bon nombre de logiciel et depuis 4 semaines je nai plus vu de message.

Vouali mon témoignage complémentaire( ou peut être plus explicite que mon précédent propos)

@+


----------



## MacJeebee (17 Mars 2001)

Cela fait 2 mois que je n'ai pas de soucis avec ceci sur mon Pismo, depuis qu'Apple m'a changé le DD qui était mort. (J'avais eu ce mystérieux message au mois de Novembre).

Depuis, je suis passé à Mac OS 9,1, pas trop de probleme (cela ne fait qu'une semaine). J'utilise surtout mon Pismo comme ordi de bureau.

Tout à l'heure, je débranche tout et le mets sur sa batterie car je pars en "Spring Break".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je le demarre donc sur batterie et sans aucun périphérique, et la pour la premiere fois, le fameux message, meme apres plusieurs redemarrage, j'ai meme essayé l'extraction de la baie CD Rom...rien.

Donc j'ai zappé la PRAM. Et ca a démarré.

Si cela peut vous aider, j'ai un Hub USB avec alim. une webcam, un graveur QPS USB, une tablette graphique Wacom.

Par contre, en rebranchant tous les periph. comme avant mais en laisant sur la batterie...meme pb.

C tout de meme bizarre....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez ! Bonne chance à tous et à dans une semaine (sauf si je trouve une prise téléphonique, ou le cable....)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
MacJeeBee


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mars 2001)

La lecture de ce forum m'a amené à plusieurs réflexions sur l'origine de ce message. En ce qui concerne les périphériques USB, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient en cause, en effet elle se produit sur mon iBook alors même qu'aucun périphérique n'est branché. Pour ce qui est des extensions Microsoft, même si elles sont du côté obscur de la force, je pense qu'elles sont chargées trop tard dans le processus de démarrage. D'ailleurs, je doute qu'il s'agisse obligatoirement d'une extension, l'erreur se produit tout au début du démarrage, et elle "disparaît" simplement en zappant la PRAM. Il peut s'agir d'un des fichiers système, car il semble que le meilleur moyen d'éliminer le problème est de faire la mise à jour sur une "Clean Install" de MacOS 9.0.4. Je vais d'ailleurs essayer cette solution sur une partition sans système de mon disque dur. 
Au fait, la solution de Jude n'a pas fonctionné pour moi, et je pencherais plutôt pour celle de iNick2.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2001)

mon petit grain sel a ce probleme
 imac 400 dv  os9.1
 le probleme s est presente spontanement sans aucune modification de la configuration
 c est Pram qui est corrompue car en la zappant au demarrage tout rentre dans l ordre
 De plus ce qui est bizarre est que le probleme ne se produit pas lors d un redemarrage a chaud
 il faut que la machine soit eteinte puis allumee pour que ca se produise
 Le tout c est de trouver ce qui corrompt la Pram.


----------



## Télémac (27 Mars 2001)

En complément du propos de jean-Christophe LENOBLE, je confirme mon intervention précédente que la clean install ne règle rien. 

Pour mémoire, j'ai réalisé une clean install sur un G4 et effectué les tests sans autre LOGICIEL INSTALLE que le système OS avec éventuellement les pilotes des USB.

De plus :

Un ilmac DVD en 9.0.4 je n'ai pas encore eu ce fichu message.

Un ibook gris en 9.1 non plus

Un G3 beige équipé de port usb et firewire en 9.1 non plus 

Sur le G4 j'ai ce fichu message si je connecte certains périphériques (voir mon rapport précédent)

vouali
@+


----------



## Télémac (27 Mars 2001)

EUHH !!!

Ca fait maintenant 6 semaines que je n'ai plus eu ce fichu message sauf si je le provoque comme explicité ci-dessus.

Toutes les pistes sont bonnes à être explorées. (quitte à les éliminer ensuite)

En voici une de plus.

J'ai relevé que les périphériques usb ont besoin de 500 miniampère pour fonctionner.

J'ai relevé que la version US de OS 9 ne génère pas ce message.

J'ai relevé que mes périphériques selon qu'ils soient auto-alimentés ou non provoquent systématiquement l'affichage de ce fichu message

Et si tout simplement dans la transcription des extensions usb, on a oublié de corriger la tension (110 volts aux US 220v en France)

Bon bof ça vaut ce que ça vaut ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2001)

ce matin reveil de L imac
 Ca demarre normalement 
 rien n a ete change
 Ane plus rien y comprendre


----------



## Crolle (31 Mars 2001)

Encore une pierre que je vais ajouter pour essayer de trouver une solution à ce problème:
Je possède un G3 Blanc/bleu 400 Mhz.
Depuis quelques jours je fais partie de ces utilisateurs surpris par ce message sybillin au démarrage. Je précise que je n'ai rien rajouté ou enlevé à ma configuration précédente. Après avoir testé diverses solutions proposées sur ce forum, j'ai chaque fois redémarré avec le secret espoir que tout rentrerait dans l'ordre... mais peine perdue.
J'ai néanmoins découvert par hasard ceci:
si je démarre (ou redémarre) en ayant pris soin de sélectionner dans le tableau de bord démarrage le disque réseau (bien que je n'en possède pas) le mac affiche le dossier avec un point d'? pendant une trentaine de secondes et puis... démarre normalement!!!
Si par contre, je prend la peine de sélectionner comme disque de démarrage mon dossier système (OS 9.1) le processus de démarrage s'interrompt avec le message que vous connaissez tous.
Ce processus est répétable à l'envi et pour le moment, je prend patience une trentaine (voire 40) secondes en plus mais au moins, ça démarre normalement.
En attendant mieux je l'espère de tout coeur.
PS: répondez-moi si vous constatez la même chose chez vous


----------



## otchoz (1 Avril 2001)

Mon proleme "table systeme" est arrivé  aprés avoir téléchargé de ma boite email voila un fichier "blanche neige " connu dans le monde PC comme virus.
Ne le sachant pas j'ai essayé de l'ouvrir, sans succé. J'ai donc tenté avec photoshop qui m' a ouvert une espece de rien du tout d'image.
Ce matin  je demarre mon imac, et là : "table systeme"
Peut il y avoir un lien? est-ce que ca a mis un "pète au casque" a mon systeme? Suis je contaminé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2001)

Salut, 
après réflexions, je me demande si ce que l'on pense etre un pb de démarrage, n'a pas son origine dans l'extinction... et je me demande si ce n'est pas à cause du TdB Démarrage justement comme le suggère Crolle. D'ailleurs je viens de m'appercevoir qu'il y a une mise à jour de "Démarrage" dans le TdB mise à jour automatique...


----------

